# Brutal agepill



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

She‘s 18 and he’s 30 and she’s so disgusted and scared of him

All the comments are saying he’s creepy and shouldn’t be hitting on someone so young

”Muh older men have more money and are more masculine and have more experience and maturity which is attractive “

Society hates older men and majority of even legal teens 18-19 are scared of them


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Mar 11, 2021)

the 30yo


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

aoc should be raised


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

tapout said:


> the 30yo
> View attachment 1036515


Just pick 1 in a million outlier theory

Majority of men over like 27 look like shit and are balding with trash collagen

Plus society hates them being with young women, and majority of young women are creeped out by them and influenced by society calling old men creeps and shit


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> She‘s 18 and he’s 30 and she’s so disgusted and scared of him
> 
> All the comments are saying he’s creepy and shouldn’t be hitting on someone so young
> 
> ...


Meanwhile there is a lot of girls that prefer older guys. Its just preference and not fact.


----------



## Gargantuan (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> aoc should be raised


Should be 21 at the bare minimum


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Meanwhile there is a lot of girls that prefer older guys. Its just preference and not fact.


Very little and when they say older men they mean like 21-25 not 30+


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Should be 21 at the bare minimum


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Should be 21 at the bare minimum


*Aoc should be 14 max. If you say otherwise your a low t Liberal Cuck.*


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> *Aoc should be 14 max. If you say otherwise your a low t Liberal Cuck.*


why should it be so low?


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> why should it be so low?


Women are most fertile at that age and collagen is at its peak


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 11, 2021)

she wouldnt reject me


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 11, 2021)

this bitch is 3psl max and looks 30 herself


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Women are most fertile at that age and collagen is at its peak


Even if AOC was 14, no one would be ok with an over 17 dating one, that would be social suicide 

So could u imagine a FUCKING 30 year old with one? He would get slaughtered by normies even if it was “legal”.

That girl in tiktok is literally legal and he’s getting flamed


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Women are most fertile at that age and collagen is at its peak


but you’re not taking into consideration the possible long term ramifications of sex. pregnancy could fuck up your life before it starts


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> but you’re not taking into consideration the possible long term ramifications of sex. pregnancy could fuck up your life before it starts


*Pull out game weak*


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Even if AOC was 14, no one would be ok with an over 17 dating one, that would be social suicide
> 
> So could u imagine a FUCKING 30 year old with one? He would get slaughtered by normies even if it was “legal”.
> 
> That girl in tiktok is literally legal and he’s getting flamed


*Just fuck in secret theory*


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> *Pull out game weak*


stop coping with a meme and properly defend your position


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> this bitch is 3psl max and looks 30 herself



“I’m only 18 I’m such a child why are you asking me out“

Is 3 PSL and ugly and gets dicked down by 20 year olds everyday and swallows litres of cum


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> stop coping with a meme and properly defend your position


what an irony


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> *Just fuck in secret theory*


They could have secret sex but never a proper relationship


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> stop coping with a meme and properly defend your position


Listen just be more responsible I guess. Use condoms or pullout and usually older guys care more because they know they have to pay child support. Its not a really good argument.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Just pick 1 in a million outlier theory
> 
> Majority of men over like 27 look like shit and are balding with trash collagen
> 
> Plus society hates them being with young women, and majority of young women are creeped out by them and influenced by society calling old men creeps and shit


That outlier proves what is really going on though. It's not about age or the age difference that makes it creepy.

It's older people looking uglier and society deeming it unapprioriate for ugly people to hit on young fertile foids. It's looks based discrimination and nothing else. 

I hate society and humans so fucking much.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> They could have secret sex but never a proper relationship


Basically this. Thats what jbs are good for anyways. Your not gonna have a meaningful relationship with a jb.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Listen just be more responsible I guess. Use condemns or pullout and usually older guys care more because they know they have to pay child support. Its not a really good argument.


if you want people to be more responsible why in the world would you want the age of consent LOWER? do you think a 21 year old is less or equally responsible as a 14 year old? if responsibility matters maybe only adults at least 20 should be fucking, and the problem of irresponsibly would be less prevalent.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> That outlier proves what is really going on though. It's not about age or the age difference that makes it creepy.
> 
> It's older people looking uglier and society deeming it unapprioriate for ugly people to hit on young fertile foids. It's looks based discrimination and nothing else.
> 
> I hate society and humans so fucking much.


That is true ofc but age gap relationships where legal teen foid is involved is literally taboo no matter how good looking the guy is

Thats why @Amnesia frauds age even tho he’s good looking


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Why life allow this


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> what an irony


i’ve debated quite a few people here


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> why in the world would you want the age of consent LOWER?


I told you already, Collagen and fertility are at peak. 


Original said:


> if responsibility matters maybe only adults at least 20 should be fucking, and the problem of irresponsibly would be less prevalent.


It does matter but why should the government and others dictate on what you can and cannot do? People act like your Immoral if you fuck a 14 year old which is obviously Bullshit. Don't bring up the pregnancy thing again because it can be easily avoided if the people fucking are not stupid. Also abortion exists.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> That is true ofc but age gap relationships where legal teen foid is involved is literally taboo no matter how good looking the guy is
> 
> Thats why @Amnesia frauds age even tho he’s good looking


True, but it's much less of a problem with a good-looking guy tbh. Parents probably wouldn't accept it and shit tho.

Amnesia also frauds age because girls put age restrictions on their dating app searches to filter out balding subhumans in their early 30s. 

If women are attracted to you, then age doesn't matter tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Over for JB copers

Even legal teens are scared of older men

Find a teen girl now cause it’ll get infinitely harder and your dating pool will get so much smaller the older you get


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Amnesia also frauds age because girls put age restrictions on their dating app searches to filter out balding subhumans in their early 30s.


This basically. I believe that chads can slay in their 40s as well.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Over for JB copers
> 
> Even legal teens are scared of older men
> 
> Find a teen girl now cause it’ll get infinitely harder and your dating pool will get so much smaller the older you get


*Stfu you happa mutt, I keep dismissing your garbage but you repeat it. Watch me while a prime blonde jb is choking on my cock in my 40s.*


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> It does matter but why should the government and others dictate on what you can and cannot do?


You realize we have LAWS right? That’s what a LAW does. Are you against laws because they tell people what they can and can’t do?


Albeacho said:


> People act like your Immoral if you fuck a 14 year old which is obviously Bullshit.


morality is subjective


Albeacho said:


> Don't bring up the pregnancy thing again because it can be easily avoided if the people fucking are not stupid.


idk if you’ve ever met a 14 year old but they’re pretty stupid. if you don’t want people being stupid when it comes to sex then it seems like we shouldn’t make it so dumber, more irresponsible people are fucking.

i understand that fertility may peak at that age but it’s well known that young teens have poor decision making abilities. there’s a reason why they can’t vote or sign contracts, they’re dumb as fuck and can be manipulated very easily. if you don’t want dumb people making dumb decisions then you would want the age of consent to be 18 or higher.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> True, but it's much less of a problem with a good-looking guy tbh. Parents probably wouldn't accept it and shit tho.
> 
> Amnesia also frauds age because girls put age restrictions on their dating app searches to filter out balding subhumans in their early 30s.
> 
> If women are attracted to you, then age doesn't matter tbh.


They can have ONS if good looking but LTR’s would be heavily stigmatized and they’d get called pedo and shit

In 2021, it is the worst it’s ever been for older men, everyone is against them, it’s only gonna get worse

Plus the amount of good looking older guys is much fewer than younger ones, so for majority of men, age pill will be fucking brutal if they aren’t top tier


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

@TraumatisedOgre why jfl lmao


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> They can have ONS if good looking but LTR’s would be heavily stigmatized and they’d get called pedo and shit
> 
> In 2021, it is the worst it’s ever been for older men, everyone is against them, it’s only gonna get worse
> 
> Plus the amount of good looking older guys is much fewer than younger ones, so for majority of men, age pill will be fucking brutal if they aren’t top tier


If you are ugly and hit on girls, you are also stigmatized. Called a creep, weirdo, sexual harasser, etc.

They can add pedo to the list at this point, it wouldn't matter. As an ugly guy you know you are walking on thin ice whenever you interact with hot young girls anyways. Life is fucked


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> @TraumatisedOgre why jfl lmao


Age of consent being over 18 is insanity


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Age of consent being over 18 is insanity


@Albeacho is taking a little while to respond so i could debate u on the topic as well if you want to defend your view


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> You realize we have LAWS right? That’s what a LAW does. Are you against laws because they tell people what they can and can’t do?


Im against the law when its stupid and doesn't make sense. In my home country the age of consent is 10.


Original said:


> morality is subjective


Morality is just a human made up Concept. You can deem killing and raping other people as morally correct because you don't like them. So fucking a 14 year old is morally correct in my eyes.


Original said:


> dc if you’ve ever met a 14 year old but they’re pretty stupid. if you don’t want people being stupid when it comes to sex then it seems like we shouldn’t make it so dumber, more irresponsible people are fucking.


Don't worry im responsible and don't want to pay child support. Also a lot of people at high ages get unwanted pregnancy. Stupidity is not related to age as much as you believe.


Original said:


> i understand that fertility may peak at that age but it’s well known that young teens have poor decision making abilities. there’s a reason why they can’t vote or sign contracts, they’re dumb as fuck and can be manipulated very easily. if you don’t want dumb people making dumb decisions then you would want the age of consent to be 18 or higher.


Eh I can agree with them being manipulated but the reason I say it should be 14 is because by then they have completely reached puberty and are ready to fuck. There bodies are at the peak point for sex. Just look at the average age of marriage for girls a thousand years ago. Even In Romeo and Juliet, Juliet was 13 while Romeo was 18.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> *Stfu you happa mutt, I keep dismissing your garbage but you repeat it. Watch me while a prime blonde jb is choking on my cock in my 40s.*


another one fall for incel tales from 1786. you want the youngest woman too. Why do you think a girl would want a guy who is 10-20 years older if its not about money, status position or niche fetish.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> another one fall for incel tales from 1786. you want the youngest woman too. Why do you think a girl would want a guy who is 10-20 years older if its not about money, status position or niche fetish.


I always imagine you’re 25 for some reason but you’re probably like 20


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Reminder nobody is getting coochie here so it doesn't matter


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Im against the law when its stupid


this isn’t really an argument, and i think you’re intelligent enough to know that. 


Albeacho said:


> Morality is just human made up Concept. You can deem killing and raping other people as morally correct because you don't like them. So fucking a 14 year old is morally correct in my eyes.


i understand that you think it’s morally correct but your reasons for why seem unreasonable, which i will elaborate on later in this post 


Albeacho said:


> Don't worry im responsible and don't want to pay child support.


this isn’t about you or how responsible you personally are, it’s about wider society. if you were to lower the age of consent that necessarily means more irresponsible people with less developed long term decision making abilities are having sex, and that is a simple fact. 


Albeacho said:


> Stupidity is not related to age as much as you believe.


if you are not aware that young teens are much much poorer at decision making, and if you are not aware of the brain development difference between a 20 and 14 year old, you aren’t in a position to be debating this at all. 


Albeacho said:


> There bodies are at the peak point for sex.


should kids be allowed to sign contracts as soon as they can read and write? just because their body is able to do it should that be allowed? or would you be concerned about their cognitive development?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> another one fall for incel tales from 1786. you want the youngest woman too. Why do you think a girl would want a guy who is 10-20 years older if its not about money, status position or niche fetish.


incel fantasies think jbs like 30 yr balding fatties because they have money, we know better brocel thinkwhiteduke


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I always imagine you’re 25 for some reason but you’re probably like 20


and youre whatever age you want larp about


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Just look at the average age of marriage for girls a thousand years ago. Even In Romeo and Juliet, Juliet was 13 while Romeo was 18.


also appealing to the past isn’t an argument. bad things happened in the past that doesn’t mean we can do it again.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> another one fall for incel tales from 1786. you want the youngest woman too. Why do you think a girl would want a guy who is 10-20 years older if its not about money, status position or niche fetish.


I have seen a lot example of girls fucking Men above their age by a considerable amount. There is also fucking and relationships. Most women give a try to fucking older guys and yeah it can be a fetish. Just like fucking Milfs is for a lot of guys.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> incel fantasies think jbs like 30 yr balding fatties because they have money, we know better brocel thinkwhiteduke


But but but Henry Cavill, Brad Pitt 

Meanwhile 99% of guys turn into sexless incels by late 20’s even Leonardo DiCaprio did but he had status


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Meanwhile there is a lot of girls that prefer older guys. Its just preference and not fact.


this is true


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Meanwhile there is a lot of girls that prefer older guys. Its just preference and not fact.


oldcel cope


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 11, 2021)

You really think if some average 18 year old came she would accept
nah


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

If Pinkwell was still here, this would be 10 pages


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> this isn’t really an argument, and i think you’re intelligent enough to know that.
> 
> i understand that you think it’s morally correct but your reasons for why seem unreasonable, which i will elaborate on later in this post
> 
> ...


Serious original debating 😤😤


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> You really think if some average 18 year old came she would accept
> nah


The fact she’s acting like she‘s too young for him is brutal agepill

If an 18 year old guy asked and she rejected, she wouldn’t say she’s too young


----------



## Zyros (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Even if AOC was 14, no one would be ok with an over 17 dating one, that would be social suicide
> 
> So could u imagine a FUCKING 30 year old with one? He would get slaughtered by normies even if it was “legal”.
> 
> That girl in tiktok is literally legal and he’s getting flamed


must be some america shit. I dated a 17 year old while being around 30 too (legal, but still suicide acccording to you) and nobody gave a flying fuck and it was widely known.

My other guess is that its about men that LOOK old.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> and youre whatever age you want larp about


How old do u think i am


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> incel fantasies think jbs like 30 yr balding fatties because they have money, we know better brocel thinkwhiteduke


Im most annoyed by people who come to such a thread and with this: bu-but  bro Dicaprio and Pitt slays 20 YO models in 40-50. literally IQ of kohlrabi.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> this isn’t really an argument, and i think you’re intelligent enough to know that.


Yeah just disregard the law and don't get caught theory


Original said:


> i understand that you think it’s morally correct but your reasons for why seem unreasonable, which i will elaborate on later in this post


Ok?


Original said:


> this isn’t about you or how responsible you personally are, it’s about wider society. if you were to lower the age of consent that necessarily means more irresponsible people with less developed long term decision making abilities are having sex, and that is a simple fact.


I agree with this


Original said:


> if you are not aware that young teens are much much poorer at decision making, and if you are not aware of the brain development difference between a 20 and 14 year old, you aren’t in a position to be debating this at all.


*Nigga I just want some Jb pussy, Why you making life so hard?*


Original said:


> should kids be allowed to sign contracts as soon as they can read and write? just because their body is able to do it should that be allowed? or would you be concerned about their cognitive development?


*No they shouldn't but Keep coping while average 13 year old is getting railed*


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> If you are ugly and hit on girls, you are also stigmatized. Called a creep, weirdo, sexual harasser, etc.
> 
> They can add pedo to the list at this point, it wouldn't matter. As an ugly guy you know you are walking on thin ice whenever you interact with hot young girls anyways. Life is fucked


Are non bald young guys even called creeps ?? Older men are almost always labelled as creeps


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> How old do u think i am


around 18-21


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

*The 18 year-old happa that goes by the name of @TraumatisedOgre Makes 10 posts a day about how he wants to fuck some prime jb. But now he is saying its creepy to fuck girls under 18. Make up your mind. *


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> *Nigga I just want some Jb pussy, Why you making life so hard?*


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 11, 2021)

a guy in the 30 - 35 who looks like him, can have a chance to simply talking with 18 - 19 yo girls?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Zyros said:


> must be some america shit. I dated a 17 year old while being around 30 too (legal, but still suicide acccording to you) andnnobody gavr a flying fuck and it was widely known.
> 
> My other guess is that its about men that LOOK old.


Idk which country it is, but the TikTok comments were like 90% against him 

Lots of people hate men over 24 i‘d say, getting with teen girls, but it’s the internet where people can say what they actually feel, unlike irl where people can be pussies and too scared to speak their mind, which maybe why your relationship wasn’t stigmatized

Lots of teens full on reject older men cause of age which is what the post is about tbh, there are obviously a few who like older men but dating pool is much smaller if youre an older man because of discrimination


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> a guy in the 30 - 35 who looks like him, can have a chance to simply talking with 18 - 19 yo girls?


*Just post Incel theory. What about a guy that looksmaxxed hard from 30-35? HE CAN DO IT WHILE YOU ROT.*


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> what an irony


wait was that pinkwell pov


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> I agree with this


if you agree with that and you don’t want people being irresponsible then, again, why would you be ok with the most irresponsible people in society, 14 year old kids, having sex with adults? 


Albeacho said:


> Nigga I just want some Jb pussy, Why you making life so hard?


i know, it seems like you want to just fuck underage people and don’t care if the arguments you use don’t really make sense. 


Albeacho said:


> No they shouldn't


why? by your logic they should. they can read and write so they should be able to sign a contract? unless you’re abandoning your “bodily ability” argument. 


Albeacho said:


> Keep coping while average 13 year old is getting railed


@thinwhiteduke wasn’t it you who thought it was ironic when i told him to not use a meme and defend his position? i haven’t done that, and as usual, when i try to debate someone here they resort to memes or “le i just want to” “le my feelings” “le cope xd”.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> *The 18 year-old happa that goes by the name of @TraumatisedOgre Makes 10 posts a day about how he wants to fuck some prime jb. But now he is saying its creepy to fuck girls under 18. Make up your mind. *


All girls I post are 17-21 and I never said it’s creepy to fuck girls under 18


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Lots of people hate men over 24 i‘d say


how old are you?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> how old are you?


Between 16 and 40


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Mar 11, 2021)

Young girls are such submissive pussy's irl despite all the shit they talk online. All bark no bite


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Between 16 and 40


ok troll


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> *Just post Incel theory. What about a guy that looksmaxxed hard from 30-35? HE CAN DO IT WHILE YOU ROT.*


How old r u? Since u want jb’s to like older men so much.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Are non bald young guys even called creeps ?? Older men are almost always labelled as creeps


Yeah they are. If you flirt with a girl and she is not attracted to you, it will be considered 'creepy'. I've seen it happen many times in clubs and bars.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> Serious original debating 😤😤
> View attachment 1036599


debate is life.


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah they are. If you flirt with a girl and she is not attracted to you, it will be considered 'creepy'. I've seen it happen many times in clubs and bars.


Ok maybe when they’re drunk. But I’ve never seen a girl call young guy she’s not attracted to a creep for no reason


----------



## Julian (Mar 11, 2021)

Jfl at this, my grandfather was 21 my grandmother 17 when they dated but he was like 7 psl insanely good looking + shredded body brutal lookspill tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah they are. If you flirt with a girl and she is not attracted to you, it will be considered 'creepy'. I've seen it happen many times in clubs and bars.


this,


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> debate is life.


Agree


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Young girls are such submissive pussy's irl despite all the shit they talk online. All bark no bite


Women are docile, non confrontational pussies

They way they get at people is really petty shit like ignoring someone or calling them ugly with an alt account, they’re such cowsrds


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> if you agree with that and you don’t want people being irresponsible then, again, why would you be ok with the most irresponsible people in society, 14 year old kids, having sex with adults?


Im against guys going to jail for many years and going on the sex offenders list for just fucking a 14 yearold that clearly was not against it. Should be legal but discouraged by society.


Original said:


> i know, it seems like you want to just fuck underage people and don’t care if the arguments you use don’t really make sense.


Yeah this and I wish @personalityinkwell was here. He is more educated about this topic than I am.


Original said:


> why? by your logic they should. they can read and write so they should be able to sign a contract? unless you’re abandoning your “bodily ability” argument.


But they do it anyway. Teens are fucking like rabbits.

*Listen my main argument is that teens are doing it anyways. It just makes it more complicated when guys get caught and their lives are ruined. Its perfectly normal to be attracted to teens and want to fuck them. Rest doesn't bother me. Also teen are going have sex with other teens if age of consent is 18. That means that all parties are irresponsible as fuck. Would you rather A both parties are irresponsible Or B One party is responsible?*


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 11, 2021)

the amount of age shaming on this forum is insane


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> How old r u? Since u want jb’s to like older men so much.


17 and a lot do. You can find so many tiktoks of girls bragging about fucking some older guy.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Ok maybe when they’re drunk. But I’ve never seen a girl call young guy she’s not attracted to a creep for no reason


I’ve been called creep before and I’m not old


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Ok maybe when they’re drunk. But I’ve never seen a girl call young guy she’s not attracted to a creep for no reason


For a brief time I lived together with 2 Beckies in my student dorm and went clubbing with them a few times. I've seen some of their interactions with guys hitting on them and they would call them creeps if they were ugly. Jerks if they were decent looking but annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Good thread


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 11, 2021)

More like lookism imo


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Julian said:


> Jfl at this, my grandfather was 21 my grandmother 17 when they dated but he was like 7 psl insanely good looking + shredded body brutal lookspill tbh


21 isn’t oldcel tier at all

25+ is when men get labelled pedos for hitting on teen girls


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I’ve been called creep before and I’m not old


you claimed chad and told me you're a slayer


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> 17 and a lot do. You can find so many tiktoks of girls bragging about fucking some older guy.


Girls like chad older guys but society wants them to hate age gap


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> All girls I post are 17-21 and I never said it’s creepy to fuck girls under 18


*Bitch clario looked underage as fuck stop lying you gook*


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Girls like chad older guys but society wants them to hate age gap


Finally a smart guy


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Between 16 and 40


so 49


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> the amount of age shaming on this forum is insane


If you look like the guy in ur sig, balding and with mantits, your age is irrrelevant anyways. You could be 18yo with that look and it would also be over.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> 17 and a lot do. You can find so many tiktoks of girls bragging about fucking some older guy.


I’m just saying it’ll get much harder for every guy, the older he gets 

His dating pool will get smaller and smaller, agepill is one of the most brutal blackpills cause EVERYONE will looksmin over time plus age discrimination cause of society and feminism


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> you claimed chad and told me you're a slayer


Wtf @TraumatisedOgre i knew it


----------



## Zyros (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Idk which country it is, but the TikTok comments were like 90% against him
> 
> Lots of people hate men over 24 i‘d say, getting with teen girls, but it’s the internet where people can say what they actually feel, unlike irl where people can be pussies and too scared to speak their mind, which maybe why your relationship wasn’t stigmatized
> 
> Lots of teens full on reject older men cause of age which is what the post is about tbh, there are obviously a few who like older men but dating pool is much smaller if youre an older man because of discrimination


I think its more about numbers being seen as a cypher in a screen is what makes the impact. Same as why the "6" of 6 feet (vs any unnoticeably shorter stature that starts with 5) started mattering so much when online dating started being a thing. Online is all about visual numbers and hard stats, while irl in person things blur way more. Thats why I fucking abhor online too, for example I can't use dating apps because I get filtered out right off the bat (and cant age fraud because age is visible and if anyone who knows me sees im frauding it will be bad) due to hard age arbitrary number filters, while in bars I can interact with the same age that filters out "over 30" no problem (and with no problem I dont mean me approaching like some redpiller).

Online socializing is a scourge and a cancer, and can't wait for this covid to end so irl comes back.


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> For a brief time I lived together with 2 Beckies in my student dorm and went clubbing with them a few times. I've seen some of their interactions with guys hitting on them and they would call them creeps if they were ugly. Jerks if they were decent looking but annoying.


Were they called creeps just for hitting on them normally without acting like pervs or anything ?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> if you agree with that and you don’t want people being irresponsible then, again, why would you be ok with the most irresponsible people in society, 14 year old kids, having sex with adults?
> 
> i know, it seems like you want to just fuck underage people and don’t care if the arguments you use don’t really make sense.
> 
> ...


le irony


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> Wtf @TraumatisedOgre i knew it


he is chad larping as incel


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Morality is just a human made up Concept. You can deem killing and raping other people as morally correct because you don't like them. So fucking a 14 year old is morally correct in my eyes.



View attachment tumblr_nnfpbsmb7f1u7un4fo7_r1_250.gif.webp


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Im against guys going to jail for many years and going on the sex offenders list for just fucking a 14 yearold that clearly was not against it. Should be legal but discouraged by society.


you are basically just restating your core position: you think it should be legal. i know this, and disagree. 


Albeacho said:


> But they do it anyway. Teens are fucking like rabbits.


i was responding to the fact that you think kids shouldn’t be allowed to sign contracts even though they can read and write. you argued that 14 year olds should be able to fuck adults because their bodies are ready, so i could hypothetically argue that a kid should be allowed to sign a contract because they can read and write. explain how one of these should be allowed and the other shouldn’t, because i am just applying the exact same logic you used to a younger group. 


Albeacho said:


> Listen my main argument is that teens are doing it anyways.


“murder shouldn’t be illegal because people are gonna get killed anyways.”
“coercing people into signing contracts unlawfully should be legal because it would happen anyways.”


Albeacho said:


> Its perfectly normal to be attracted to teens and want to fuck them.


just because a human has a desire to do something doesn’t mean they should be allowed to do it. i don’t know if you can tell, but you’re bouncing to many different arguments when one no longer benefits your position, and this should probably make you realize your reasons aren’t very good. 


Albeacho said:


> Also teen are going have sex with other teens if age of consent is 18. That means that all parties are irresponsible as fuck.


you are advocating for more irresponsibility and the possible manipulation of very young teens who aren’t good as decision making.


Albeacho said:


> Would you rather A both parties are responsible Or B One party is responsible?


we are simply debating if teens under 18 should be able to fuck adults. i say no due to the fact they can be manipulated very easily and have their life fucked before it starts. i don’t think teens under 18 should even be fucking each other, but making it illegal would get into prosecuting minors, which i am heavily against due to cognitive-developmental reasons.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Were they called creeps just for hitting on them normally without acting like pervs or anything ?


Yeah just for hitting on them, flirting and trying to strike up conversation. They didn't get touched by them or them making dirty comments etc.

One time those 2 girls came to me in the club when I was on the other side and told me they were 'hiding from a creepy asian guy'. I asked what did he do? 'He keeps standing and dancing close to us and trying to talk'. I just caged tbh.

One of these sluts had a boyfriend she was cheating on. Cagefuel interacting with NT, social Beckies and their degen lives.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> le irony


tell you what, go try to find a guy who can wrinkle your brain a bit more so you can develop more neural connections, THEN respond.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> he is chad larping as incel


Im angry cause he lied  but deep down im happy he is chad


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> he is chad larping as incel


My dream


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Mar 11, 2021)

Eh. I don't see the other guy. Clickbait. Ugh. All an act. Like most of that shit from China's communist app, tiktok. All acts. 

But remember, girls are very passionate. This means, if a guy had done her wrong, includes daddy issues, she'll do whatever it takes to hurt other guys. It's just a girl thing. So today, it's mocking older guys that flirt with her. Tomorrow, perhaps she'll go with the BBC. "Black boys only" clickbait. Next week, she might be a lesbian. "Girls only." Ugh. Don't believe all that bullshit that comes from those apps. Those people are trying to make money. And whatever works, (drama, triggering, controversial, "look at me, I'm crying" etc), that's what they'll do.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

I wish @personalityinkwell was here


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 11, 2021)

Im totally okay with this.. It would be weird dating immature girl.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 11, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Im totally okay with this.. It would be weird dating immature girl.


nigga 12 yr olds have more sexual expierience then you


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 1036653


i watch this daily ded srs


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> *Pull out game weak*


Pullout is bullshit when you're in that sweet pussy there is no pull just push and scream in ecstasy


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> nigga 12 yr olds have more sexual expierience then you



I have seen tutorials.. Im doing fine.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> you are basically just restating your core position: you think it should be legal. i know this, and disagree.
> 
> i was responding to the fact that you think kids shouldn’t be allowed to sign contracts even though they can read and write. you argued that 14 year olds should be able to fuck adults because their bodies are ready, so i could hypothetically argue that a kid should be allowed to sign a contract because they can read and write. explain how one of these should be allowed and the other shouldn’t, because i am just applying the exact same logic you used to a younger group.
> 
> ...


Wait why teens shouldn't fuck each others?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 1036653


Why is Ariana Grande in there she’s 27


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Im totally okay with this.. It would be weird dating immature girl.


based


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Why is Ariana Grande in there she’s 27


Dunno, maybe cuz she resembles a child when she's caked up due to her tiny size.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> Wait why teens shouldn't fuck each others?


because they’re insanely stupid and could end up fucking their lives over by fucking each other. it’s like asking “why can’t teens draft contacts and make each other sign them?”


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> tell you what, go try to find a guy who can wrinkle your brain a bit more so you can develop more neural connections, THEN respond.


dont be angry just because someone use your medicine on you


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

I don’t support any of the people in this thread saying age of consent should be raised

Im just saying agepill is brutal, not that older men shouldn’t be allowed to fuck young women


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 11, 2021)

suicidefuel for @personalityinkwell


----------



## Zyros (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> Wait why teens shouldn't fuck each others?


because if the alleged reason for a guy in his mid 20s to not be able to have anything with a 18 year old is that "shes not able to consent/shes immature for those kind of things", but then the under mid 20s guy has a pass to do all of those mature things to her, then its not about protecting innocence or morality, but plain male ageism.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> dont be angry just because someone use your medicine on you


i’m not mad i’m just saying you don’t have the cognitive ability to understand what we are debating or what my post was about, because if you had you wouldn’t have made that post. i’m just recommending that you find someone who can put a few more wrinkles in your brain.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> you are basically just restating your core position: you think it should be legal. i know this, and disagree.


Yes


Original said:


> i was responding to the fact that you think kids shouldn’t be allowed to sign contracts even though they can read and write. you argued that 14 year olds should be able to fuck adults because their bodies are ready, so i could hypothetically argue that a kid should be allowed to sign a contract because they can read and write. explain how one of these should be allowed and the other shouldn’t, because i am just applying the exact same logic you used to a younger group.


But sex is different to contracts. Sex is just a action we do to because of our sexual urges. Furthermore I don't what to say to change your mind.


Original said:


> “murder shouldn’t be illegal because people are gonna get killed anyways.”
> “coercing people into signing contracts unlawfully should be legal because it would happen anyways.”


Again your comparing these with sex. Sex is so simple and a basic but is exaugurated in society Like hell.


Original said:


> just because a human has a desire to do something doesn’t mean they should be allowed to do it. i don’t know if you can tell, but you’re bouncing to many different arguments when one no longer benefits your position, and this should probably make you realize your reasons aren’t very good.


Not sex its different, its a basic need after all. Have you had any debates with @personalityinkwell btw and how did it go?


Original said:


> we are simply debating if teens under 18 should be able to fuck adults. i say no due to the fact they can be manipulated very easily and have their life fucked before it starts. i don’t think teens under 18 should even be fucking each other, but making it illegal would get into prosecuting minors, which i am heavily against due to cognitive-developmental reasons.


It doesn't matter what you think, just look at the facts, They are indeed fucking. Law is not going to stop anyone, its just gonna make life harder for everyone. You also keep brining up manipulation. Nigga Its gonna happen anyway if law exists or not. I hope you understand where I am coming from.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Dunno, maybe cuz she resembles a child when she's caked up due to her tiny size.


She doesn’t even look young to me, looks petite but not youthful


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> because they’re insanely stupid and could end up fucking their lives over by fucking each other. it’s like asking “why can’t teens draft contacts and make each other sign them?”


At what age do you think you should be allowed to have sex?


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> At what age do you think you should be allowed to have sex?


AOC should be 21


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Mar 11, 2021)

not an agepill,dude probably was just unattractive to her and thats it.if the 30yo was this man she wouldnt care about his age


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> AOC should be 21


*Woah woah woah, Wtf is this? I thought you would agree that its max 17 but this is just extremely cucked.*


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 11, 2021)

The bases for this is the Jewish idea of age appropriate relationship and the idea that a men's dating preference changes with age IT DOESN'T


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Selfahate said:


> The bases for this is the Jewish idea of age appropriate relationship and the idea that a men's dating preference changes with age IT DOESN'T


Any mf that says he is not attracted to teens is lying like a nigger got caught after selling crack


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 11, 2021)

Just marry a russian jb from siberia jfl u autists


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Just marry a russian jb from siberia jfl u autists


Whats the age of consent?


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> aoc should be raised


Why do u want to cuck men further


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Just marry a russian jb from siberia jfl u autists


Lifefuel for @higgabigga


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Whats the age of consent?


16


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Lifefuel for @higgabigga


He lives in a US city with 90% bbc population


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> i’m not mad i’m just saying you don’t have the cognitive ability to understand what we are debating or what my post was about, because if you had you wouldn’t have made that post. i’m just recommending that you find someone who can put a few more wrinkles in your brain.


but I did not respond to your debate nor did not I read any of his or your contribution. I just pointed out the irony, which you took personally. dont play a other character, when you played different one until now.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> 16


Brb moving to Siberia and getting that Russian pussy. But I would perfer 14, maybe I can negotiate a deal with the parents or something.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Brb moving to Siberia and getting that Russian pussy. But I would perfer 14, maybe I can negotiate a deal with the parents or something.


It's 14 in Serbia, Macedonia, Italy, Hungary


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> He lives in a US city with 90% bbc population


He has russian accent so thought he was living in russia


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> AOC should be 21


I low-key think we would have a better society if that happened but how people are going to do to not fuck for this long bro ?


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> It's 14 in Serbia, Macedonia, Italy, Hungary


Packing my bags as we are speaking


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> AOC should be 21


Just cuck men from fucking prime women theory


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Packing my bags as we are speaking


You would be seen as a major creep unless you larp that you are a retarded gypsy


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 11, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> Think of it like alcohol, why should teens be allowed to drink alcohol with each other, but not with adults
> 
> Imagine if alcohol consumption laws functioned like age of consent laws
> 
> ...


message from pinkchad @Original @Syobevoli


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> message from pinkchad @Original @Syobevoli


Also, "manipulation", is cope. All social interaction is manipulation, and a teenager can actually manipulate an adult. Think of the Nordic Model of prostitution, its illegal to buy the sex but not illegal to sell it. That's similar to how age of consent works. Young teens are actually allowed to pursue adults who have an urge to fuck teens, and there is no law against the teen doing this.

This is based as fuck and destroys anti jb law cucks


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> But sex is different to contracts. Sex is just a action we do to because of our sexual urges.


by having sex you are essentially agreeing that you could possibly impregnate or become pregnant. just like by signing a contract you are agreeing, most likely, that there are possible negative ramifications for your actions. you need to be able to know if you’re possibly going to get fucked over and have major parts of your life ruined (or maybe your entire life ruined). why not do what you can to protect young children/teens? 


Albeacho said:


> Again your comparing these with sex.


you were arguing that because something happens regardless of the law, it should be legal. i showed you how you were wrong with those examples. 


Albeacho said:


> Sex is so simple and a basic but is exaugurated in society Like hell.


i can easily argue that murder is simple and basic because humans have been doing it for like 300,000 years. as human beings killing is a natural desire, so let us kill people. your argument seems to be that sex is a super simple basic thing, which is very different from your previous arguments, but sex could possibly create an entire new person. it could mean a 14 year old has to become a mom. it could mean an adult coerces someone who is mentally deficient into having kids with them or some crazy shit. 


Albeacho said:


> Not sex its different, its a basic need after all.


i could use the “basic need” argument against you in many different ways. 


Albeacho said:


> Have you had any debates with @personalityinkwell btw and how did it go?


never debated him or ran into him ngl but when he comes back (if he does) i’ll get to him like i’ve gotten to many others. 


Albeacho said:


> Law is not going to stop anyone, its just gonna make life harder for everyone. You also keep brining up manipulation. Nigga Its gonna happen anyway if law exists or not.


once again, you are arguing for the non-existence of laws. laws exist to try to curb behavior. even though we can’t stop something putting a law in place means we can protect people from all kinds of things better than having no law at all. to no offense, this is the worst possible argument you could use and i think you see why.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Mar 11, 2021)

4 pages


----------



## Zyros (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> message from pinkchad @Original @Syobevoli


So fucking based, its what I always said.

Its all about male ageism, and nothing about morality. Younger males are given a pass for everything older are demonized for. If no male should get to do "x activity" with person under certain age, and the reason is supposed to be maturity and lack of preparation for said activity, THEN NO FUCKING MALE AT ALL SHOULD HAVE A "YOUNG AGE PASS" FUCKING HYPOCRITES. Its just about placing an age discrimination barrier and thats it.

Thankfully I dont live in clown america and nobody gives a shit about guys with younger girls, guys with older girls or any combination


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> She‘s 18 and he’s 30 and she’s so disgusted and scared of him
> 
> All the comments are saying he’s creepy and shouldn’t be hitting on someone so young
> 
> ...



I'm 30...


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> by having sex you are essentially agreeing that you could possibly impregnate or become pregnant. just like by signing a contract you are agreeing, most likely, that there are possible negative ramifications for your actions. you need to be able to know if you’re possibly going to get fucked over and have major parts of your life ruined (or maybe your entire life ruined). why not do what you can to protect young children/teens?
> 
> you were arguing that because something happens regardless of the law, it should be legal. i showed you how you were wrong with those examples.
> 
> ...


I feel like people were more mature before at a younger age


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> but I did not respond to your debate nor did not I read any of his or your contribution. I just pointed out the irony, which you took personally. dont play a other character, when you played different one until now.


Ok let me go a little slower because you still aren’t understanding what i’m saying. I’ll even put it in bigger, bolder font for you. 

You claimed, originally, that it was ironic that i told albeacho not to respond with a meme and defend his position. 

do you understand so far? 

As the debate continued, albeacho ended up being the one to simply respond with a meme, *while i was taking the debate seriously. *

*can you still understand? reread parts of the post if you have gotten lost or confused! *

Your claim that you were using my medicine against me was unfounded due to these above reasons. 

*if you can understand this then feel free to respond, or have your caretaker or your mom reread it to you. *


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> by having sex you are essentially agreeing that you could possibly impregnate or become pregnant. just like by signing a contract you are agreeing, most likely, that there are possible negative ramifications for your actions. you need to be able to know if you’re possibly going to get fucked over and have major parts of your life ruined (or maybe your entire life ruined). why not do what you can to protect young children/teens?
> 
> you were arguing that because something happens regardless of the law, it should be legal. i showed you how you were wrong with those examples.
> 
> ...


Bro my Brain is getting fried at this point. I haven't slept in 20 hours. I will admit that you have made some very good arguments against the Jb law. I will hopefully come back tomorrow and Answer all your text here. Also please do debate the pinkman after he comes back and tag me in it.

Ps: This is not cope, I am just really tired and have been arguing for a long time


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Bro my Brain is getting fried at this point. I haven't slept in 20 hours. I will admit that you have made some very good arguments against the Jb law. I will hopefully come back tomorrow and Answer all your text here. Also please do debate the pinkman after he comes back and tag me in it.
> 
> Ps: This is not cope, I am just really tired and have been arguing for a long time


ok bro i understand. i’ll debate pinkwell on the topic if i can. you can get some sleep no problem.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> If you look like the guy in ur sig, balding and with mantits, your age is irrrelevant anyways. You could be 18yo with that look and it would also be over.


I'm bald, not balding, but yes, I look like him


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> message from pinkchad @Original @Syobevoli


i’ll respond to this

_“Think of it like alcohol, why should teens be allowed to drink alcohol with each other, but not with adults”_

they aren’t? you have to be 21 to drink. you can’t consume alcohol under that age.


_“Its illegal for ANYONE 18 AND UP to drink alcohol WITH ANYONE UNDER 18, but ANYONE UNDER 18 can drink alcohol with ANYONE UNDER 18 legally. Also ANYONE UNDER 18 who drinks alcohol with SOMEONE 18 AND UPcannot be punished, ONLY THE INDIVIDUAL WHO IS OF THE "LEGAL AGE" CAN BE PUNISHED”_

21 drinking age. end of story.

_“There should be a line drawn somewhere, i'd say somewhere from 13 to 16, where you are considered allowed to have sex with ANYONE. Romeo and Juliet laws are stupid as shit.”_

i would have to get into more detail on why he thinks this is the case since he isn’t here to debate me or my points. what i’ve said with albeacho should be enough to understand my reasoning.

_“Also, "manipulation", is cope. All social interaction is manipulation,” _

therefore no laws should exist to prevent manipulation from happening? in that case why not fuck a baby if they say “yes”? really poor reasoning.

_“and a teenager can actually manipulate an adult.”_

since a teen is far more likely to be manipulated by an adult than vice versa it would make sense to protect minors.

_ “Think of the Nordic Model of prostitution, its illegal to buy the sex but not illegal to sell it. That's similar to how age of consent works. Young teens are actually allowed to pursue adults who have an urge to fuck teens, and there is no law against the teen doing this.”_

idc about nordic whatever bullshit. he is essentially just restating his core position which i disagree with. there you go.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 11, 2021)

Creepy older = ugly older guy


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

@Original do you think its possible for people to reach the necessary maturity to have sex at an age like 16, cause i feel like before people reached that maturity at a younger age and they were ready to raise a child but with society and technology people changed and reach that maturity slower than before, also if they wouldn't be able to raise a child at that age why would their body push them to have sex.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> @Original do you think its possible for people to reach the necessary maturity to have sex at an age like 16, cause i feel like before people reached that maturity at an younger age and they were ready to raise a child but with society and technology people changed and reach that maturity slower than before, also if they wouldn't be able to raise a child at that age why would their body push them to have sex.


it depends on what kind of maturity you mean. 

of course a 16 year old’s body is ready to have sex but there have been 5 year olds who have gotten pregnant and had children—i’m not making that up, that’s actually happened, google it if you want it’s very disturbing. 

if you think that a 16 year old should be able to have sex because her body is ready for it, then you could argue that a kid should be allowed to sign a contact if they can read and write. it’s the exact same thing. neither are ok, just because your body can do something doesn’t mean you should be allowed to do it before you are cognitively aware of the ramifications, and have a developed decision making process (kids and young teens do not have these things). 

in the past 16 year olds were fucked and raised children but that doesn’t mean it was right when it happened, or that it should keep happening. 

also, i don’t know if you noticed it, but you actually just proved yourself wrong by saying this: 


Monk said:


> but with society and technology people changed and reach that maturity slower than before


even if that is true it means that it makes sense to raise the age of consent instead of lower it, if you think teens now are less mature than before! 


Monk said:


> also if they wouldn't be able to raise a child at that age why would their body push them to have sex.


“if kids aren’t supposed to sign contracts why can they read and write?” bad argument.


----------



## pizza (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Majority of men over like 27 look like shit and are balding with trash collagen


age is cope for chad,chad still chad after 100+ years


----------



## ProAcktiv (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> Ok let me go a little slower because you still aren’t understanding what i’m saying. I’ll even put it in bigger, bolder font for you.
> 
> You claimed, originally, that it was ironic that i told albeacho not to respond with a meme and defend his position.
> 
> ...


breadtube huh?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> i’ll respond to this
> 
> _“Think of it like alcohol, why should teens be allowed to drink alcohol with each other, but not with adults”_
> 
> ...


Ironic how you have pink name colour and pink kirby Avi and you’re arguing with pinkwell


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Ironic how you have pink name colour and pink kirby Avi and you’re arguing with pinkwell


lel


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> lel


i only jfl’d your post cause it was funny you’re finally arguing with pinkwell, I wish he was here


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> i’ll respond to this
> 
> _“Think of it like alcohol, why should teens be allowed to drink alcohol with each other, but not with adults”_
> 
> ...


drinking age is 16 to 18 in most of europe.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> drinking age is 16 to 18 in most of europe.


well europe is full o’ fuckin nonces innit bruv?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> well europe is full o’ fuckin nonces innit bruv?


imagine if laws of alcohol consumption went like this:

“Its illegal for ANYONE 21 AND UP to drink alcohol WITH ANYONE UNDER 21, but ANYONE UNDER 21 can drink alcohol with ANYONE UNDER 21 legally. Also ANYONE UNDER 21 who drinks alcohol with SOMEONE 21 AND UP cannot be punished, ONLY THE INDIVIDUAL WHO IS OF THE "LEGAL AGE" CAN BE PUNISHED”

(i changed the numbers, happy? also age of alcohol consumption varies by country, in some countries you can drink at age 18 legally)

wouldn't that be stupid? they set a law that underage drinking is illegal. so why is underage sex legal then just because both are underage? its flawed. there should be some line where if it is illegal, its illegal period for the underage person period


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> imagine if laws of alcohol consumption went like this:
> 
> “Its illegal for ANYONE 21 AND UP to drink alcohol WITH ANYONE UNDER 21, but ANYONE UNDER 21 can drink alcohol with ANYONE UNDER 21 legally. Also ANYONE UNDER 21 who drinks alcohol with SOMEONE 21 AND UP cannot be punished, ONLY THE INDIVIDUAL WHO IS OF THE "LEGAL AGE" CAN BE PUNISHED”


bro i responded to pinkwell’s entire spiel and my position is that no one below 21 should drink alcohol at all. 


Syobevoli said:


> they set a law that underage drinking is illegal. so why is underage sex legal then just because both are underage?


i don’t think underage people should be having sex. you are attacking positions i don’t hold because you didn’t read the debate me an albeacho had.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> it depends on what kind of maturity you mean.
> 
> of course a 16 year old’s body is ready to have sex but there have been 5 year olds who have gotten pregnant and had children—i’m not making that up, that’s actually happened, google it if you want it’s very disturbing.
> 
> ...


I was not talking about body maturity but they reached mental maturity faster and with my second point what i mean is that then the problem is maybe not age of consent but the way society raise children cause by raising the age of consent the real problem is still not fixed people are still going to have the same pulsion at the same age but not the mental maturity to assume the consequences . I feel like the example of writing and reading is bad cause those things are nothing compared to sex and giving birth its litteraly what make our species survive our body know it and wouldn't push us to have sex cause it know how important it is, i might be wrong tho.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Also those 5 yo got raped its different their body didn't push them to have sex


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> but they reached mental maturity faster


i don’t know how true this is, but if you admit that teens USED to reach maturity faster than they do now, that would defeat your own argument. 


Monk said:


> by raising the age of consent the real problem is still not fixed


laws aren’t designed to fix problems, they are designed to curb behavior. if you illegalize murder then murder can still happen, if you raise the age of consent underage people can still fuck, i know. the goal it to curb behaviors to protect people, that is the function of a law. 


Monk said:


> people are still going to have the same pulsion at the same age but not the mental maturity to assume the consequences


again, you can still try to curb behavior.


Monk said:


> I feel like the example of writing and reading is bad cause those things are nothing compared to sex


i don’t think you’re understanding the analogy. your argument was that if your body can do it and you want to do it, you should be allowed to do it. it seems like you no longer agree with this idea. 


Monk said:


> giving birth its litteraly what make our species survive


i fail to see how this is related to anything, really. a 21 year old can have children, it’s not like i’m preventing the species from continuing by saying it should be a 21 AOC. 


Monk said:


> our body know it and wouldn't push us to have sex


this is a bad argument. humans have been killing each other for hundreds of thousands of years but just because they have a natural urge to kill doesn’t mean it should be allowed. appealing to nature will not help.


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Mar 11, 2021)

“Like 30” 

Hes probably actually 25 and she is exaggerating.

He does sound like a dumbass in denial but her attitude is just as disgusting.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> by having sex you are essentially agreeing that you could possibly impregnate or become pregnant. just like by signing a contract you are agreeing, most likely, that there are possible negative ramifications for your actions. you need to be able to know if you’re possibly going to get fucked over and have major parts of your life ruined (or maybe your entire life ruined). why not do what you can to protect young children/teens?
> 
> you were arguing that because something happens regardless of the law, it should be legal. i showed you how you were wrong with those examples.
> 
> ...


I just got in contact with @personalityinkwell to further talk about this issue his response is:

you said "teens shouldnt be having sex", but you also dont think it should be illegal for them to do it with each other. why should teens be legally allowed to fuck each other but not drink alcohol


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> you said "teens shouldnt be having sex", but you also dont think it should be illegal for them to do it with each other. why should teens be legally allowed to fuck each other but not drink alcohol


the reason why it shouldn't be illegal is because, as i have said previously, i don't want minors prosecuted. no one below 21 should be drinking alcohol but again, i don't think minors should be prosecuted.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> the reason why it shouldn't be illegal is because, as i have said previously, i don't want minors prosecuted. no one below 21 should be drinking alcohol but again, i don't think minors should be prosecuted.


PersonalityInkwell:

so if a minor is caught drinking alcohol, no prosecution?


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> so if a minor is caught drinking alcohol, no prosecution?


no i don't think a minor should be legally prosecuted for consuming alcohol that would be very fucked up. if its possible to find the person who distributed to them there should be penalties for them i think.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> no i don't think a minor should be legally prosecuted for consuming alcohol that would be very fucked up. if its possible to find the person who distributed to them there should be penalties for them i think.


@personalityinkwell:

interesting. but all that does is make it easy for minors to drink alcohol and they have zero fear of being punished for their drinking


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> i don’t know how true this is, but if you admit that teens USED to reach maturity faster than they do now, that would defeat your own argument.
> 
> laws aren’t designed to fix problems, they are designed to curb behavior. if you illegalize murder then murder can still happen, if you raise the age of consent underage people can still fuck, i know. the goal it to curb behaviors to protect people, that is the function of a law.
> 
> ...


Im not sure about the maturity thing too lol but i feel like and i wanted you to confirm it for me. Agree on the laws things.

Reading and writing is things that we learn our body doesn't even push us to learn it which mean it doesn't considerate important for survival, sex is something that we all naturally will have the pulsion to have and yes you dont prevent the species from continuing by raising the age of consent but our body wouldn't push us to have sex between each other so hard if it was bad for the child, our body want to put every chance on his side and make sure the baby grow up in the best condition possible as its important for survival that he turn ouf the best version he could be.

Agree that our body have bad side and we shouldn't listen to all of our pulsion and im aware that sex at a young age might be one of them but im not sure

Just to clarify im not really for that people have sex at a young age, im not really sure about those things and i ask myself those questions that's why im asking you.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> no i don't think a minor should be legally prosecuted for consuming alcohol that would be very fucked up. if its possible to find the person who distributed to them there should be penalties for them i think.


basically what 21 being the drinking age means is you can't go to a bar and get alcohol if you can't show you're over 21, you can't purchase beer from a store if you can't show you're 21, but if you get your hands on it and you're a minor i don't think you need to go to jail. distributing alcohol to a minor would be a crime.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> basically what 21 being the drinking age means is you can't go to a bar and get alcohol if you can't show you're over 21, you can't purchase beer from a store if you can't show you're 21, but if you get your hands on it and you're a minor i don't think you need to go to jail. distributing alcohol to a minor would be a crime.


@personalityinkwell:

so all that does is cause people under 21 to drink alcohol at private parties, and they can easily find a way to get alcohol
its not that complicated


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> interesting. but all that does is make it easy for minors to drink alcohol and they have zero fear of being punished for their drinking


no it wouldn't make it easy for minors to drink at all, they can't buy alcohol from anywhere. and also this is already how the law works as far as i know; if you are a minor and you are caught drinking a beer you're not gonna go to jail. the drinking age is designed to make it very difficult for minors to get alcohol


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> so all that does is cause people under 21 to drink alcohol at private parties, and they can easily find a way to get alcohol
> its not that complicated


its better than letting a minor walk into a bar or a store and just buy alcohol off a shelf. this argument is very very ridiculous to me. this is like saying "making murder illegal will just make it so people murder people when no one is around so its way harder to find them. its not that complicated". by putting a law in place you want to CURB BEHAVIOR to a reasonable degree. illegal things will still happen if you have laws but having a law makes it so the illegal thing HOPEFULLY happens less.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> no it wouldn't make it easy for minors to drink at all, they can't buy alcohol from anywhere. and also this is already how the law works as far as i know; if you are a minor and you are caught drinking a beer you're not gonna go to jail. the drinking age is designed to make it very difficult for minors to get alcohol


@personalityinkwell:

seems like a shitty law ngl

I would raise alcohol consumption to age 25, thats when the brain finishes development officially. this would also significantly reduce the amount of alcohol consumed on college campuses. remember a lrage % of college students are 21-22, so they can all legally buy alcohol. if you raised it to 25, wouldnt that make it harder for college students of all ages to get access to alcohol?


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> its better than letting a minor walk into a bar or a store and just buy alcohol off a shelf. this argument is very very ridiculous to me. this is like saying "making murder illegal will just make it so people murder people when no one is around so its way harder to find them. its not that complicated". by putting a law in place you want to CURB BEHAVIOR to a reasonable degree. illegal things will still happen if you have laws but having a law makes it so the illegal thing HOPEFULLY happens less.


@personalityinkwell:
also with the murder argument, you deter them because if they break the law and get caught, they go to jail for life, or at least very long. with underage drinking, they have no deterrent


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 11, 2021)

I've missed the main point : a random stranger who ask a girl never seen before her number and a dinner date....


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

This nigga @personalityinkwell is really defending is point outside the forum


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> seems like a shitty law ngl


maybe it could be improved? right now the age to drink alcohol is 21 and i don't particularly have a problem with that, and minors are never prosecuted for drinking alcohol, which i am also fine with.


Albeacho said:


> I would raise alcohol consumption to age 25, thats when the brain finishes development officially. this would also significantly reduce the amount of alcohol consumed on college campuses. remember a lrage % of college students are 21-22, so they can all legally buy alcohol. if you raised it to 25, wouldnt that make it harder for college students of all ages to get access to alcohol?


i don't think i disagree very much with any of this, if you have good reason to believe that it should be raised to due cognitive-developmental reasons then that doesn't sound like a bad idea. yeah, raising it to 25 WOULD make it harder for college students to get access to alcohol, i imagine that's what the law would do.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> maybe it could be improved? right now the age to drink alcohol is 21 and i don't particularly have a problem with that, and minors are never prosecuted for drinking alcohol, which i am also fine with.
> 
> i don't think i disagree very much with any of this, if you have good reason to believe that it should be raised to due cognitive-developmental reasons then that doesn't sound like a bad idea. yeah, raising it to 25 WOULD make it harder for college students to get access to alcohol, i imagine that's what the law would do.


@personalityinkwell:

im going out to buy some booze, ill be back in 10-15 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 11, 2021)

Oldcels don't rope, my grandfather was 38 yo when he married my grandma, she was 16 btw


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Oldcels don't rope, my grandfather was 38 yo when he married my grandma, she was 16 btw


Based giga Chad. Mirin.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> Im not sure about the maturity thing too lol but i feel like and i wanted you to confirm it for me. Agree on the laws things.
> 
> Reading and writing is things that we learn our body doesn't even push us to learn it which mean it doesn't considerate important for survival, sex is something that we all naturally will have the pulsion to have and yes you dont prevent the species from continuing by raising the age of consent but our body wouldn't push us to have sex between each other so hard if it was bad for the child, our body want to put every chance on his side and make sure the baby grow up in the best condition possible as its important for survival that he turn ouf the best version he could be.
> 
> ...


@Original brutal no response


----------



## datboijj (Mar 11, 2021)

negli


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> Reading and writing is things that we learn our body doesn't even push us to learn it which mean it doesn't considerate important for survival


in the modern day being able to read and write is almost crucial. our brains evolved to be able to understand language and put it down--how else would we be able to do it? i can still argue that since humans evolved to have the capacity to write and teach their offspring to write and read, then anyone who can write and read should be able to sign a contract. 


Monk said:


> our body wouldn't push us to have sex between each other so hard if it was bad for the child


"Humans would have never owned slaves if slavery wasn't ok, why else would human beings want to own slaves?"
Appeals to nature and saying "its what our bodies push us to do" or "nature lets us do it" is never going to help you with this argument. having an evolutionary desire to do something doesn't mean it is ok to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

@Albeacho is pinkwell back or is he done debating for now?


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> in the modern day being able to read and write is almost crucial. our brains evolved to be able to understand language and put it down--how else would we be able to do it? i can still argue that since humans evolved to have the capacity to write and teach their offspring to write and read, then anyone who can write and read should be able to sign a contract.
> 
> "Humans would have never owned slaves if slavery wasn't ok, why else would human beings want to own slaves?"
> Appeals to nature and saying "its what our bodies push us to do" or "nature lets us do it" is never going to help you with this argument. having an evolutionary desire to do something doesn't mean it is ok to do it.


You still have not convinced me totally but idk what to respond tbh, i agree on the laws tho


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> @Albeacho is pinkwell back or is he done debating for now?


He didn't come back from getting booze yet. It will probably continue tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> You still have not convinced me but idk what to respond tbh, i agree on the laws tho


ok i have a hypothetical question for you: if 5 year olds had the same sex drive and impulse as 15 year olds, should the age of consent be 5?


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> ok i have a hypothetical question for you: if 5 year olds had the same sex drive and impulse as 15 year olds, should the age of consent be 5?


No


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> No


why?


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> why?


They are not done growing they can't even take care of themselves how are they going to take care of a child


----------



## wristcel (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> You realize we have LAWS right? That’s what a LAW does. Are you against laws because they tell people what they can and can’t do?
> 
> morality is subjective
> 
> ...


you can't 'manipulate' a 14 year old girl into fucking you if she doesn't tihnk you're handsome, so it's kind of irrelavant tbh lol


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> They are not done growing they can't even take care of themselves how are they going to take care of a child


you argued that since 15 year olds have sex drive and sex desire that it should be ok to have sex with them as an adult. why then would it be wrong if a 5 year old had that exact same drive and desire to have sex with an adult?


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> you argued that since 15 year olds have sex drive and sex desire that it should be ok to have sex with them as an adult. why then would it be wrong if a 5 year old had that exact same drive and desire to have sex with an adult?


Not adult but between each other i said


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> you argued that since 15 year olds have sex drive and sex desire that it should be ok to have sex with them as an adult. why then would it be wrong if a 5 year old had that exact same drive and desire to have sex with an adult?


Its not really so much about the sex drive but WHY the sex drive is here i think it doesn't appear for bad reasons but good reasons


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> Not adult but between each other i said


ok alright, i don’t think they should be fucking but i don’t think it should be illegal since you’d have to prosecute minors.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> Its not really so much about the sex drive but WHY the sex drive is here i think it doesn't appear for bad reasons but good reasons


this is an appeal to nature still, and by saying “it’s good not bad” is sort of begging the question. i can still argue something like this: our sex drive is there to advance our species, our species evolved to read and write at the age of 5 or six, therefore, by nature, kids should be allowed to sign a contract.”


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> this is an appeal to nature still, and by saying “it’s good not bad” is sort of begging the question. i can still argue something like this: our sex drive is there to advance our species, our species evolved to read and write at the age of 5 or six, therefore, by nature, kids should be allowed to sign a contract.”


Its still a bit different m, im sure there is a lot of humans who dont know how to read or write and will sprend the rest of their life without learning those things but having sexual pulsions his inevitable.

On the slaves things and killing, it prioritize our DNA over another human DNA the same things happen with animals were they kill childs who arent their childs but when it come to reproduction i think our bodies understand that it's not just important for the species survival but your own DNA survival, so it wouldn't push you to do things that put your own child in a bad situation . My bad if its badly explained hope you understand


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> Its still a bit different m, im sure there is a lot of humans who dont know how to read or write and will sprend the rest of their life without learning those things but having sexual pulsions his inevitable.
> 
> On the slaves things and killing, it prioritize our DNA over another human DNA the same things happen with animals were they kill childs who arent their childs but when it come to reproduction i think our bodies understand that it's not just important for the species survival but your own DNA survival


basically, you are cherry-picking which parts of evolution matter to you, plain and simple. you say “it’s DNA” when it’s convenient to you but when i show you other behaviors that are also part of DNA and evolution you just say “it’s different”. i’m showing you how you don’t actually believe in this whole DNA evolution argument because when i use it against you for something you dislike you disagree. 


Monk said:


> it's not just important for the species survival but your own DNA survival, so it wouldn't push you to do things that put your own child in a bad condition


if this were true then birth defects wouldn’t exist, there wouldn’t be homeless children or orphans, and infant mortality would be 0, because no one would have a sex drive if it meant their child would be born in a bad condition. appealing to nature will never let you win this argument.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 11, 2021)

life doesnt end aslong as ur collagen and hair are the same quality


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Mar 11, 2021)

Original said:


> basically, you are cherry-picking which parts of evolution matter to you, plain and simple. you say “it’s DNA” when it’s convenient to you but when i show you other behaviors that are also part of DNA and evolution you just say “it’s different”. i’m showing you how you don’t actually believe in this whole DNA evolution argument because when i use it against you for something you dislike you disagree.
> 
> if this were true then birth defects wouldn’t exist, there wouldn’t be homeless children or orphans, and infant mortality would be 0, because no one would have a sex drive if it meant their child would be born in a bad condition. appealing to nature will never let you win this argument.


By different i means not as important cause without sex their is no life, tbh i should do more research on evolution and yeah i might not believe in this DNA things, i already told you im not really sure of what im saying and have doubt but by talking with you it help me get a more clear understanding of all this.


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 11, 2021)

5 pages 213 posts

read every word though
interesting debate


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 12, 2021)

Original said:


> @Albeacho is pinkwell back or is he done debating for now?


@personalityinkwell just responded to your latest post:

if a 17 year old fucks a 12 year old, the 17 year old is prosecuted
why though? and do you believe that is okay?


----------



## Lars2210 (Mar 14, 2021)

tapout said:


> the 30yo
> View attachment 1036515


I just noticed that Pitt looks like a white Kevin levrone lmao


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 9, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Just marry a russian jb from siberia jfl u autists


Good way to get a woman with mental issues and shit metabolsim genetics which will make her fat in the west (which had to be developed because food wasn't available majority of the time)

source: my mom


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> Good way to get a woman with mental issues and shit metabolsim genetics which will make her fat in the west (which had to be developed because food wasn't available majority of the time)
> 
> source: my mom


Humans have differences between -150/150+ kcal at most, so it shouldn't be bad unless she has major hypothyroidism


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 9, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Humans have differences between -150/150+ kcal at most, so it shouldn't be bad unless she has major hypothyroidism


maybe its something else, as far as I am aware metabolism don't change mind, but for some people the metabolism matches the consumed calories this day, I am still trying to figure out how my family managed to be overweight during WW2, my great grandmother told me how they starved and only ate a limited amount of potatos


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> maybe its something else, as far as I am aware metabolism don't change mind, but for some people the metabolism matches the consumed calories this day, I am still trying to figure out how my family managed to be overweight during WW2, my great grandmother told me how they starved and only ate a limited amount of potatos


And they were overweight with few potatoes during ww2? That just doesn't seem likely at all


----------

